# Floudering rig for sale



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a 14 foot All welded Aluminum Flat boat. It was built in Belle Chase, LA. We have had the boat for a long time and I just had some aluminum repair done on it. Everything that needed it was sured up buy a professional welder. The boat has a standing deck, 4 system led light set up (brand new, $400). It has a 25hp 4-stroke Mercury, (brand new still in the box). Comes with an older trailer. $4200 obo . Great deal, if you want pictures call me. 251-979-5437. Zack:thumbup:


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

pics?


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you send me your number and I can text you some? The boat is bomb proof, the lights are brand new not even been in the water and the motor is in the box, not even mounted on the boat.


----------

